# Java programm lässt sich in win7 nach linux install nicht mehr ausführen



## javalui (4. Jun 2011)

Hallo gemeinde,

habe schon gegoogelt allerdings nichts zu diesem Fehler finden können.

Ich habe gestern openSuse11.4 neben meinem win7 installiert und dort auch schön fröhlich an meinem projekt weitergearbeitet.
Jetzt hab ich folgendes Problem. Ich habe mit viel arbeit ein ziemlich aufwendiges GUI geschrieben und jetzt kann ich es in win7 nicht mehr ansehen. Immer wenn ich es in eclipse starte erscheint mein Frame aber ist nur weiß.
Selbiges wenn ich es extern einzeln compilliere und ausführe. Unter linux läuft es.

Weis jemand was ich tun muss?

Bisherige Maßnahmen:
- eclipse gelöscht neu geladen
- java deinstalliert neu installiert
- in eclipse neues projekt angelegt und klassen kopiert
- einzeln compilliert und ausgeführt.

hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.

grüße lui


----------



## Spellsleeper (4. Jun 2011)

Hast du eventuell ein NullLayout benutzt? Das kann bei Betriebssystemwechsel Probleme geben !


----------



## javalui (4. Jun 2011)

Könnte sein, dass ich ein 2 JPanel ohne layout genommen habe nur um Buttons draufzusetzen die in eine Reihe gehören... aber das wäre ja standartmäßig auch ein flowlayout oder täusch ich mich jetzt?


----------



## javalui (4. Jun 2011)

Interessant ist auch, dass ich mein projekt unter win7 erstellt habe und es jetzt nach der installation nicht mehr geht...


----------



## awda23ws23 (5. Jun 2011)

Mal Eclipse über eine Verknüpfung starten und diese die Optione -clean mitgeben


----------



## Asgar13 (6. Jun 2011)

Schon in die Konsole, von Eclipse gesehen, vielleicht steht da etwas.


----------



## javalui (6. Jun 2011)

-clean hat leider nix gebracht in der console von eclipse steht auch nix.
Hab mitlerweile ubuntu drauf hat sich aber an der Situation nix geändert...


----------



## Asgar13 (6. Jun 2011)

Hat in deinen Frame irgendeine Komponente den Hintergrund weiß?

Sonst müsste man leider um Quelltext bitten.


----------



## Andi_CH (6. Jun 2011)

Sehe ich das richtig?

Auf Win 7 entwickelt -> läuft

Linux installiert - Software unter Linux weiter entwickelt -> läuft nicht mehr

Win 7 gestartet -> Software läuft auch nicht mehr - 

Verwenden die beiden Eclipsen denn einen gemeinsamen Bereich auf der Disk?
(Würde ich niemals so machen, denn ich vermute das durch unterschiedliche Workspacedateien zu Problemen führen könnte)

Was ist wenn du die Sourcecodeversion von vor der Linuxinstallation nimmst?

Die lezte, aber sicherste Möglichkeit ist ein Rollback notfalls bis zum "Hello World" und dann nach und nach einzelne Klassen dazunehmen.

Noch ein Bemerkung zur Kurzschlusshandlung "neues Linux installieren" : Am Linux liegt es ganz sicher nicht. Ich habe noch keine Linuxinstallation erlebt die auf der Windowspartition Dateien verändert hätte.


----------



## TheDarkRose (6. Jun 2011)

Schau dir mal in den Projektpreferences die einstellungen für Kodierung und Zeilenumbruch an. Das macht ab und zu Probleme


----------



## javalui (6. Jun 2011)

@Asgar 13
nein keine Komponente hat von mir die Farbe Weiß gesetzt bekommen. Einzig und allein ein JTable hat (standartmäßig) weiß als Hintergrund.

@Andi_CH
Ablauf war so: 
win7 -> Projekt entwickelt Gui fas fertiggestellt.
linux openSuse installiert
win7 -> Projekt läuft nicht mehr bzw. zeigt statt meinem Gui nur noch ein Weißes Frame allerdings mit der richtigen size
in linux Projekt kopiert in anderem Workspace -> gestartet -> einwandfrei bis auf äöüß€ etc aber das war klar.

Vielleicht lag es daran, dass die installation die win7 Partition verkleinert hat. Eventuell dadurch irgendwas schief gegangen???

greez lui
danke für die Hilfe bisher


----------



## Andi_CH (7. Jun 2011)

Ich hatte schon lange keine Problem mehr mit Partition verkleinern, obwohl ich das eigentlich immer vermeide (Ich baue lieber eine weiter Disk ein  )

Hm also unter Linux läufts - das freut mich als Linux-Fan natürlich 
Es kann also nicht daran liegen, dass du die Sourcen "verbastelt" hast.

Clean hat nichts gebracht? Ich musste auch schon die classfiles und einige jar-Files manuell löschen um den gewünschten Effekt zu erzwingen..

Wenn das immer noch nichts bringt Eclipse + Java deinstallieren - nicht vergessen Reste von Hand löschen und neu installieren.

An Windows selbst kann es IMO nicht liegen. Java ist ja so schön losgekoppelt vom Betriebssystem.


----------



## javalui (8. Jun 2011)

danke für die Hilfe hat zwar mein Problem noch nicht gelöst aber ich werde es jetzt einfach auf ubuntu weiter entwickeln und mal demnächst auf einem anderen Rechner testen.
2. Platte ging schlecht weil ich auf einem laptop arbeite  Sonst hätte ich das natürlich auch gemacht 

ich meld mich wegen dem ergebnis. Vielleicht spinnt auch einfach mein win7 mal wieder rum.


----------



## tuttle64 (8. Jun 2011)

In eclipse kann man in den Preferences -> Java -> Compiler den Compiler compliance level einstellen. Stellt man hier 1.4 ein, so wird der compilierte Code zumindest theoretisch auf allen JRE 1.4 oder höher laufen. Wenn man das nicht tut, dann muss man selber sicherstellen, dass der Compiler compliance level mit dem JRE übereinstimmt. Ansonsten kann es passieren, dass die Java Applikation auf dem einen Rechner läuft und auf einem anderen nicht.


----------



## Asgar13 (8. Jun 2011)

tuttle64 hat gesagt.:


> In eclipse kann man in den Preferences -> Java -> Compiler den Compiler compliance level einstellen. Stellt man hier 1.4 ein, so wird der compilierte Code zumindest theoretisch auf allen JRE 1.4 oder höher laufen. Wenn man das nicht tut, dann muss man selber sicherstellen, dass der Compiler compliance level mit dem JRE übereinstimmt. Ansonsten kann es passieren, dass die Java Applikation auf dem einen Rechner läuft und auf einem anderen nicht.



Wäre logisch, wenn es nicht der gleichen PC mit dem gleichen BS, ohne Veränderung wäre.



> Vielleicht lag es daran, dass die installation die win7 Partition verkleinert hat. Eventuell dadurch irgendwas schief gegangen???



Hast du zuvor ein Backup gemacht?
Hast du zuvor eine Defragmentierung gemacht?
Hattest du noch Daten überhalb von den neu Partitionierten-Bereich?
z.B. 36GB voll von 50 -> 35GB voll von 35GB

(Habe gelesen, das es bei der Partitionsverkleinerung insgesamt zu fehlern kommen kann)

Es muss ja in diesen Fall nicht ein Java-Fehler sein.


----------



## javalui (8. Jun 2011)

Also defragmentiert habe ich vorher nicht da ich eine ssd verwende und das einem mord nahe kommen würde 
win7 partition war 35 GB groß hat jetzt 45 gig also noch +10 frei. Rest wurde für ubuntu verwendet sind auch 25 gb


----------



## Andi_CH (9. Jun 2011)

Ich würde wie gesagt die komplette Enticklungsumgebung und Java (JDK und JRE) neu installieren (Ist je gerade jetzt der update26 erschienen - es lohnt sich also doppelt) - aber nicht einfach drüber sondern zuerst entfernen - das hat bei mir bisher noch jedes Problem behoben.


----------



## Asgar13 (10. Jun 2011)

Oder die ganz bösen Worte, Daten sichern und Windows 7 neuinstallieren.


----------



## javalui (12. Jun 2011)

Habe genau das gemacht.
Habe formatiert und jetzt läufts wieder.
Habe im nachhinein noch gesehen, dass ich bei einem das Tablelayout eventuell nicht importiert hatte. Das könnte natürlich ein grund sein. Aber eclipse hat sich nicht beschwert deshalb bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich es nicht erst nach dem Fehler verwendet habe.

Danke auf jedenfall für die vielen Ratschläge.

greez lui


----------

